# Brindle and variegated babies!



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Here's my newest litter from a splashed brindle doe and variegated buck. I was hoping to see a brindled or splashed vari, but instead I just got a lovely assortment of either one or the other. The black vari, second from the bottom, is definitely the winner- she's got the best variegation of any I've bred so far!


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

They are all beautiful, I love 3,4,5 and 6 so much


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

The one you say you like, she does have really good markings, congratulations!  They are all adorable and I especially like the high yellow brindle.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I didn't know anyone still had variegated.  Nice litter.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

lol I just did the exact same thing, pairing a brindle doe to my vari buck, hopefully the fatty is pregnant, another week will tell because if she has babies then I'm pretty sure that means she was pregnant xD


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

amazing mice .. what a great variety you have there  love no.6


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Love number #6 too! Adorable bunch you have!


----------

